# Problème sur lappstore avec l iPad



## aurel1987 (5 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un petit soucis sur lappstore, quand je vais dans catégories puis dans une des catégories je ne peux pas faire défiler les différentes applications (avec les flèches on dirait qu elle ne sont pas disponibles, bizarre)

Merci d avance pour vos réponses


----------



## twinworld (5 Mars 2011)

je suis encore sous 10.5, donc je n'ai pas encore pu tester l'AppStore, et je n'ai donc pas testé non plus avec l'iPad. 

Cela dit, l'AppStore, c'est pour les applications Mac pour l'ordi. Il est probable qu'il ne soit pas consultable depuis un iPad, puisque non installable sur cet appareil.


----------



## aurel1987 (5 Mars 2011)

Non je parle de l AppStore qu on trouve sur l iPad


----------

